# Branson 6430 air conditioning



## Robert Milks (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a Branson 6430 with loader. When temperature gets above 70 degrees, the air conditioning can’t keep up. I have cleaned all screens, taken it to air condition shop, and they say it is working properly. Am I able to change it to a larger pump? Suggestions? I have had nothing but problems from get-go with this tractor. Even contacted distributor in Georgia and questioned about lemon law, after. Multitude of problems. I was told , since it had to be filed in Georgia and heard in Georgia, to do whatever I thought I had to do. No Help there.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You must mean 6530? I know nothing of these tractors, but curious if there is a baffle or vent that allows the warm air from the engine compartment to enter the cab when it is cold out. If the air conditioner it working properly, and the cab not being that big of an area, something must be set wrong. May be as simple as running the air conditioner and the cool air escaping the cab.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've never seen a Branson cab tractor, but have seen MANY other cab tractors and have seen your symptom many times. Sometimes it's the air conditioner not performing up to speed, but not always. You stated yours was checked and is working properly. What I find in similar situations is a problem with the heater portion of the system. Most tractor cabs use an automotive style heater valve to control coolant through the heater core, but not all. Some use doors to control airflow either through the core or through the A/C evaporator. Neither is foolproof. 

Typically with this type problem the A/C will work great for twenty or so minutes then gradually begin to fade and cab air gets warmer. IF that happens to be your case, I suggest you try this. After the tractor has fully warmed up with A/C running and the heater turned fully off. Locate the heater hoses where they go up into the cab. Grab each of them one at a time and hold on to it. If your tractor has a valve and it's closed the hoses should feel about the same and both should be close to ambient temperature. If they(or even just one) feel decidedly warmer then take a pair of vise grips and a couple flat washers, pinch one of the hoses flat so no coolant can flow. Wait five or ten minutes and see what difference that makes in the cab. If it makes no difference it would eliminate the heater as part of the problem.


----------



## Robert Milks (Jul 4, 2018)

pogobill said:


> You must mean 6530? I know nothing of these tractors, but curious if there is a baffle or vent that allows the warm air from the engine compartment to enter the cab when it is cold out. If the air conditioner it working properly, and the cab not being that big of an area, something must be set wrong. May be as simple as running the air conditioner and the cool air escaping the cab.


You are right my bad, not good on keypad. Cab is all glass except for roof. It is like a magnifying glass.


----------



## Robert Milks (Jul 4, 2018)

Fedup said:


> I've never seen a Branson cab tractor, but have seen MANY other cab tractors and have seen your symptom many times. Sometimes it's the air conditioner not performing up to speed, but not always. You stated yours was checked and is working properly. What I find in similar situations is a problem with the heater portion of the system. Most tractor cabs use an automotive style heater valve to control coolant through the heater core, but not all. Some use doors to control airflow either through the core or through the A/C evaporator. Neither is foolproof.
> 
> Typically with this type problem the A/C will work great for twenty or so minutes then gradually begin to fade and cab air gets warmer. IF that happens to be your case, I suggest you try this. After the tractor has fully warmed up with A/C running and the heater turned fully off. Locate the heater hoses where they go up into the cab. Grab each of them one at a time and hold on to it. If your tractor has a valve and it's closed the hoses should feel about the same and both should be close to ambient temperature. If they(or even just one) feel decidedly warmer then take a pair of vise grips and a couple flat washers, pinch one of the hoses flat so no coolant can flow. Wait five or ten minutes and see what difference that makes in the cab. If it makes no difference it would eliminate the heater as part of the problem.


The heater hose has a shutoff in the line to shut off circulation from radiator. Even with that, the a/c can not keep up. I have contacted a different dealer, and she was going to contact some of her customers, and get back to me and see if any of them are have the same problem. Haven’t heard back from her. I was wondering if putting a tinted film on the glass would help, but not wanting to look at air bubbles forming under the tint.


----------



## Robert Milks (Jul 4, 2018)

Robert Milks said:


> The heater hose has a shutoff in the line to shut off circulation from radiator. Even with that, the a/c can not keep up. I have contacted a different dealer, and she was going to contact some of her customers, and get back to me and see if any of them are have the same problem. Haven’t heard back from her. I was wondering if putting a tinted film on the glass would help, but not wanting to look at air bubbles forming under the tint.


I had a John Deere but never had that problem, but it blew colder air. This tractor does not.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I can't speak to the system in your tractor having never seen one, but it may well be under powered, but the people you have working on it may be as well. No offense intended.


----------

